# Cant delete CWM backups



## dagcp (Jul 23, 2012)

Not sure if anyone is experiencing this but I cannot delete the nandroid backups created via CWM. When I try to delete them via es file explorer or root explorer, it just says file cannot bet deleted. When I try to delete it via windows, at first they seem to be deleted but then I see them in the folder again. Anyone else experiencing this issue?


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm assuming this if from CWM 6.0.0.7? If it is, you need to report this on the CWM6 thread in the development section. Update to the latest version. Then boot into recovery, you'll need adb to delete the backups.


```
<br />
adb shell rm /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/<backup-name><br />
```
Then you should be good to go.


----------



## dagcp (Jul 23, 2012)

It was actually from older cwm. I was able to solve this by booting from cwm 6.0.1.0 recovery and using that to delete the old nandroid backups. Thanks for putting it up. I just freed 5 gb from my tab!


----------

